# Stolen Raft and Trailer



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

I think it was a yellow force. Was stolen in June. I've been keeping my eye out on the Ark. All summer.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's what the CL posting says:

Raft/Gear/Trailer stolen from Green Mountain Reservoir Area. Grey Aire 130D with fishing frame. Please let me know if anyone has seen it/knows anything about recovering our raft.










Hope they catch the theives.

-AH


----------

